

Developers criticise Google's Android Market   - dchest
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Developers-criticise-Google-s-Android-Market-1033557.html

======
mithaler
Here's an unorthodox idea: if it sucks so much, why do we _need_ the Android
Market?

Yes, by default it requires checking a box in the Settings to install apps
anywhere else. But what's stopping developers from marketing their apps
through, I dunno, pretty AdMob ads, Reddit posts, Lifehacker write-ups,
anything? Or even marketing apps through other means and linking them with
Market URLs to bypass all the cruft?

I think it can be done.

